# RCI Last Call Vacations



## danrucker3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone!

I have a couple of questions regarding Last Call vacations in RCI (posted in Wyndham since they own RCI).

1. Is it possible to purchase multiple weeks at the same resort using Last Call?
2. When is Last Call inventory updated?

Have a good day,


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2013)

(1) Yes, you can rent whatever is available, and if that's consecutive weeks, you can rent 'em. You didn't ask, but you can rent more than one at the same time and put guest cert on the additional ones in case you want to take friends/family to stay in separate units.

(2) It's anybody's guess. I have never all-of-a-sudden seen a huge influx of new inventory. I think it just trickles in and is posted as it arrives. More or less.


----------



## danrucker3 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Passepartout; Thanks for the quick reply.  I'm doing a "dry run" on timesharing full time, and your answers are key in my formulation strategy.

I have seen a couple of folks on here that are full timing it, so figured I'd do a 1 year simulation using my two weeks, II getaways and lascall from RCI.

Here is a link to my journey: An experiment in Timesharing: 2013 Timeshare Journey


----------



## kwelty (Apr 1, 2013)

While new RCI inventory can show up at any time, I have found that early in the morning especially Sunday morning after RCI's web site has been down for maintenance, will have the greatest amount of inventory.  If you are looking at timesharing full time, it may pay to get a cheap RCI points week to give you access to the inventory that shows up there too as Instant Exchanges.  This is any unit left over for less than 10,000 points plus exchange fee ($194, I think).  Total cost will be a little less than last call and I think there is a better selection of units even though the window to book them is less.  You will want to keep your maintenance fees for the RCI points timeshare you buy to less than a penny a point.
Also if you planning on any overseas trip, DAE has good availability in some areas like Spain for $249.
Keith


----------



## danrucker3 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great info, thanks.  I don't know much about RCI Points.


----------



## jc92869 (Apr 3, 2013)

*points.*



danrucker3 said:


> Great info, thanks.  I don't know much about RCI Points.



The concept of points is very  simple.  When you buy a traditional  t/s deed you co-own a piece of real estate with 52 other people. each of you has access to that piece of real estate for one full week. 

with points,  you basically give RCI the rights to use your One week time slot 
for them to do as they wish with it ( let other members use it.) in exchange they will pay you for giving them your week, except that their currency is points not dollars.

once you have these points, you can go shopping in their inventory of timeshare properties and use your points to "buy" access to another property. simple.

the points can be used like cash in the respect that you can use as many or as little points as  is needed. this includes 1-7 + nights stays. 

there is the POints version of last call, those are instant exchanges. basically they are last minute bookings ( 30 days or less) and tent to use minimal points ( around 7,500). Keep in mind however that with every exchange you make, you will pay RCI an exchange fee for their services.  this fee can range from 30 - 199 depending on the ammount of nights you use.

I realize i might have way oversimplified the issue, but i think I hit the main points.  feel free to correct or add anything.


----------

